

Ask HN: Would you be open to Self Study college? - negamax

Everyone I know says only benefit they get out of college is discipline, friends across a wide spectrum and human experiences which make them grow as a person.<p>But $100000 is pretty huge amount for this considering most of the education material is in open spaces now. Internet is a huge depository of knowledge and MIT has most of its course in available online.<p>Would it be feasible to have self organizing groups who commit to self study for say four years and stay on a campus?<p>PS: I understand major fallacy would be access to research labs. But as a thought experiment, I am curious to know HN view on this
======
keiferski
No, because the point of college isn't to learn information. It's everything
else that matters.

------
chudi
no, self study its not enough, you need also advisors, teachers to ask
questions, and to point mistakes in the stuff that you are doing

